# Hyperhidrosis - again



## 7skulls (Jan 4, 2010)

hi all,
did someone managed to get rid of anxiety-induced excessive sweating? 
For the last 2 years I partially solved my SA/BDD/depression problem but sweating is the main thing that really spoils my life now.
Just for the record, the medications I tried:
- SSRI - help (moderately) with anxiety, but make me sweat worse (but I'm still on 20 mg fluoxetine due to its antidepressant and energizing effect)
- SNRI (atomoxetine, milnacipran) - good for depression, buf apparently induce hyperthermia so i just sweat OMG
- Propranolol - good (great!) for trembling voice and shaky hands but does nothing (almost?) for sweating.
- Oxybutynin - kinda helps with sweat but I cant stand it's weird dumbing anticholinergic effects.
- Agomelatine - no significant effect though good for sleep
- Memantine - no effect
- Topiramate - no effect
- Pregabaline - some help but makes me completely DRUNK
- Alcohol - the same ****
- Pehnibut, picamilon - no effect
- BZD - I tried it just 2 times and felt like dying, maybe 2 the worst depressive episodes in my life
- Mirtazapine - helps (moderately) but I hated it, it was a nightmarish experience
- H1 antagonists - some help but make me drowsy.

Also I tried Botox injections and AlCl antiperspirants like Odaban - they help A LOT (the best solution so far) but not 100% even Botox and it's so ****ing expensive.

Also there is a correlation - all the drugs that make me sleepy help with sweating but I suspect that it's not a desired goal.

*Ok, what should I try next?
- TCAs ?
- alpha-blockers like Clonidine or Trazodone?*

I'm still hoping to cure underlying anxiety and, as a result, hyperhidrosis without dumbing myself with benzos / anticholinergics / antihistamines but kinda starting to loose this hope ...


----------



## Annmarie Edward (Jan 3, 2010)

I use to have that for a long time and it was reallllly bad until I finally tried an over the counter product called "certain dry" at night..it was a roll on...I used it several months, it helped a lot...then I stopped using it and now I don't need it. I could never use regular deodorant but now I can use any cheap product and I barely sweat. try it! good luck!


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

it helps to learn new ways of relaxing and calming yourself
also avoid hot spicy foods or sauces

trazodobe is a sleeping pill and antidepressant


----------



## JayJay (Nov 18, 2003)

The only things that will work are beta-blockers (poorly), drysol (poor also), or botox injections. The botox injections are very effective but only last 7 months. I'm not sure how much it costs either. Don't bother with sympathetic surgery since there is about an 80% chance of awful side effects. You could try combining the beta blocker and drysol and that MIGHT be better. I have used drysol on its own and can say that it does block sweat somewhat, but I've never tried beta blockers, so who knows how they'd go together.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Try visit your dermatologist. I plan to visit one soon.


----------



## wantotalk (May 4, 2009)

Have you tried Glycopyrrolate? It's an anticholinergic, but has fewer side effects than Ditropan (I believe it has something to do with not crossing the blood brain barrier). Also, give clonidine a shot. I used it for a while and it controlled my sweating (though the side effects were similar to Ditropan). 

Hyperhidrosis blows. I have it over most of my body (hands, legs, feet, forehead), and have tried several of the medications you have listed. I have never found a systemic drug that has helped (unless I increased the dosage, which led to intolerable side effects). Ironically, I am taking stimulants and haven't noticed an increase in my sweating...I don't know what the hell this condition is caused by.


----------



## gbernste (Jan 7, 2010)

*I've dealt with Hyperhidrosis since age 12: some advice I've picked up over years*

I have had hyperhidrosis, not related to anxiety but sure did make anxiety worse, since I was 12. I inherited it from my father. I'm 24 now, so here's some tips I've discovered over the years.

1. Botox IS super expensive and insurance will not cover 
2. Drysol a lot of times leads to itchy red underarm rash
3. OTC deodorants that guarantee dryness never really work
4. SNRI's increase sweating
5. The only that works all over is (as someone mentioned): Glycopyrrolate 
A. The dose starts at 1mg, but can go higher if 1mg doesn't work for you
B. Insurance covers some of the cost for you
C. Gets rid of all sweating, but with the downsides of dry eyes, dry lips, and bad dry mouth
D. If you can handle those side effects, then you should try it. It has gotten me through many social situations

Hope this helps!


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

gbernste said:


> 5. The only that works all over is (as someone mentioned): Glycopyrrolate


Any sufficiently strong anticholinergic should work, not ONLY glycopyrrolate.

Since the OP also has depression and anxiety issues, I think a TCA would be extremely effective. The side effects people complain about from TCAs are due mostly to the anticholinergic activity anyways, so it should be similarly tolerable to glycopyrrolate.

Amitriptyline is probably the best choice here. Strongly anticholinergic, and considered to likely be the MOST effective TCA for depression. I have only tried nortriptyline amongst the TCAs, but my experience was actually positive and I easily tolerated it.


----------



## gbernste (Jan 7, 2010)

You're totally right that Glycopyrrolate isn't the only med that can work. But if the OP is already on anti-depressants, then just adding the glyco won't require her changing mood meds...that was my main message, but yea you're still right~


----------



## 7skulls (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you all for your suggestions,
I'll definitely try TCA and also give anticholinergics another try.
One problem is that glycopyrrolate is not available in the country where I live, the only 'pure' muscarinic antagonist I've found is oxybutynin but it crosses blood-brain barrier... ok, maybe it's time to learn about internet pharmacies.


----------



## 7skulls (Jan 4, 2010)

meyaj said:


> Any sufficiently strong anticholinergic should work, not ONLY glycopyrrolate.
> 
> Amitriptyline is probably the best choice here. Strongly anticholinergic, and considered to likely be the MOST effective TCA for depression. I have only tried nortriptyline amongst the TCAs, but my experience was actually positive and I easily tolerated it.


I'm kinda scared of amitryptyline cause of its strong antihistaminic properties, I had a very bad experience with mirtazapine but mirtazapine is a very dirty drug and maybe i shouldn't generalize.
Did nortriptyline cause sedation? was it good for anxiety?


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I was using Maxim Antipersperant up until now - it worked great but all of a sudden its stopped apparently. 

I'm going to go off it for a while then restart. In the meantime I'm sweating like a damn marathon runner even while sitting around...


----------



## meyaj (Sep 5, 2009)

7skulls said:


> I'm kinda scared of amitryptyline cause of its strong antihistaminic properties, I had a very bad experience with mirtazapine but mirtazapine is a very dirty drug and maybe i shouldn't generalize.
> Did nortriptyline cause sedation? was it good for anxiety?


Supposedly it's somewhat sedating, and so normally you're supposed to take it at night, but I didn't really find it to be so. Though... it genuinely seemed to help my insomnia AND quality of sleep though, even when strong histaminergic drugs (like mirtazapine, seroquel, etc) only served to make me feel weird while trying to fall asleep, with a hangover the next day.

I really REALLY hate the antihistamine feeling so I know what you mean. Nortriptyline is a fair bit better balanced in this regard, but something you might want to consider if it's available is protriptyline, which isn't as potent an anticholinergic as amitriptyline but probably has the best tradeoff. It's unfortunately not available where I live but it's a pretty unique tricyclic in that it's generally considered to be stimulating.

As for whether or not it helped with anxiety. A little bit. The effects were much better for my mood, and even then I only truly noticed that after I had stopped taking it! The sleep-enhancing qualities (without sedating me) were really obvious though, and so I felt a lot more energetic throughout the day. After I stopped taking it, I was pretty much always sleepy throughout the day again. So even if you do happen to find it sedating, I think taking it before bed makes it a non-issue, as it DEFINITELY wasn't sedating throughout the day. The lack of sweating was also a hugely noticeable plus as well (my palms and feet sometimes get almost dripping wet, but only those places.)

The only negative side effects were dry mouth and sometimes a bit of constipation. My dental hygienist recommended a mouthwash for the dry mouth and it completely solved that problem, and keeping a decent amount of fiber in your diet seems to be more than enough to counteract the latter.


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

Whas the max dosage for ROBINUL?

Can i combine w/ either ativan or propanolol?

Would i ake all 3 at once?


----------



## linkinfo (Nov 27, 2010)

*I sweat too much since my younger age*

It is really emabarassing, my feet and hands sweat too much, I can not shake hands or even carry a folder in my hands without making it wet and and I'd never feel comportable with any kind of shoes it always get sweaty and smelly. I tried several over the counter medicine for it but I din't get any good result. So I keep on searching the net just to come up with a solution.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Neurontin works the best for me (100mg). also propranolol and xanax


----------



## Ashley46 (Oct 27, 2013)

*Question about Robinul*

Hello felllow HH friends! Well i just started taking robinul about 2 days ago but it doesnt work yet for me.. When is it supposed to start working? I take 2 mg 2 times a day. Any tips?


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Soaking your feet in water with sage tea bags works. Look it up.


----------



## FortuneAndFame (Dec 26, 2013)

What you should try is something called Anhydrol Forte. I use it as I have hyperhdrosis too. Its a 20% aluminium based topical treatment. You can apply it to your armpits, hands or feet. You apply it the night before, you then shower it off and it works immediately and lasts 3-4 days. Its perfect for armpits, you will not sweat a drop from them!

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Anhydrol-Forte-Roll-on-60ml/dp/B0019M82N0


----------



## ppazdera (Sep 14, 2014)

Hey all, I think I wrote it in a different thread already but try Electro Antiperspirant! Worked perfectly for me


----------

